# ~*(PiC)*~ E60 ///M5



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

PS: (So when can I give you my deposit Jon?)


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

nice. Let see them offer the black rim option


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

That is one hideously ugly car. With all of the plastic shit going on there, it might as well be from Pontiac. Oh, wait. Pontiac quit using cladding. 

Doh!

Hey Jimmy. I think that pic deserves a spot on your BMW Nightmares page.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Jimmy540i.com said:


>


Fugly. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> Fugly. :thumbdwn:


yeah, the front should need some time to get used to....


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

No car in this sector should require "getting used to". No MB requires "getting used to". Nor does any Audi. Or Jaguar.

For comparison, the current Pontiac Grand Prix-










Hell, the Pontiac looks less busy.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I like it. :neener:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I like it. :neener:


:banana: Sexy!


----------



## leeferna (Mar 2, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> :banana: Sexy!


What? The Pontiac?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice floating rotors... crappy single-piston calipers. 

Why BMW? WHY WHY WHY????


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I LOVE IT!!! There said it :thumbup:


----------



## Powertrip (Jul 21, 2003)

Single piston, 15" rotors? Something doesn't add up. I'm willing to bet that the end result is _slightly_ different.. Possibly a BMW outsource is lagging on the final product?

BTW, as an E60 fan, this car gives me some major wood. I'm becoming a bigger Bangle supporter everyday (coming from a guy who used to hate him).

-Chris


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Hmm... I sure hope the lower fascia are still being edited. I know they are not finished consistently with the car in the these photos, but those pieces are seriously incongruous. The E39 M5 does a much better job of incorporating an aggressive front end into its very conservative lines; I'm sure there's a better way to put an aggressive fascia onto the E60's more extraverted looks.

But otherwise, the idea of the car and its performance is quite nice. I can already see my wallet burning in effigy.


----------



## JakeC (Apr 21, 2002)

I love it, looks even better in video:
http://www.soete.com/bmwm5/e60-m5.mpg


----------



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

TD said:


> That is one hideously ugly car. With all of the plastic shit going on there, it might as well be from Pontiac. Oh, wait. Pontiac quit using cladding.
> 
> Doh!


My thoughts exactly. The first shot looks like a victim of a rear-ender. About the only thing I like is the Roundel (untouched), the exhaust exit, (carry over) and the brakes (which won't come to the U.S.).

Unless there's a dramatic change in the very near future, my nearly 20 year history of buying BMWs will be coming to an end in the near future.

Seeing how ugly the current designs are getting makes me slightly melancholy --- and brings to mind this Doors song.

*The End*

This is the end, beautiful friend
This is the end, my only friend
The end of our elaborate plans
The end of everything that stands
The end

No safety or surprise
The end
I'll never look into your eyes again

Can you picture what will be
So limitless and free
Desperately in need of some stranger's hand
In a desperate land

etc., etc.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> That is one hideously ugly car. With all of the plastic shit going on there, it might as well be from Pontiac. Oh, wait. Pontiac quit using cladding.


WTF are you smoking?

I don't see any body cladding. Or, are you talking about the camo. TAPE on the front airdam and rear bumper :tsk:

There is NO BODY CLADDING on that car. If anything, it is slab-sided


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Awesome.

I don't like the headlighs, but who gives a damn when you have 500hp, lighter weight, and good handling...


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

The dark color makes the poor styling of the headlamps and tail lights stand out even more! At least with a light color and clears, the lights tend to blend in and almost dissapear.

I have never been able to figure out why they took the headlights from a Peugot 405 and stuck them on that car.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Emission said:


> Nice floating rotors... crappy single-piston calipers.
> 
> Why BMW? WHY WHY WHY????


Yea, WTF 

All I can say, is they better be MUCH better than the terrible E39 M5 brakes


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> Yea, WTF
> 
> All I can say, is they better be MUCH better than the terrible E39 M5 brakes


They need to support the aftermarket vendors like Brembo and Stoptech.

Ever notice every single E46 M3 drivers on .org's very first mod is a big brake kit, regardless of their driving skill?

Honestly I think these ARE the final M5 brakes. BMW will not likely to go to a multi-pot system for cost reasons, since single pot systems will haul a car down just as fas INITIALLY. :tsk:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Honestly I think these ARE the final M5 brakes. BMW will not likely to go to a multi-pot system for cost reasons, since single pot systems will haul a car down just as fas INITIALLY. :tsk:


I don't buy that, at least not the way they set them up.

E39 M5s have just aweful brakes. It really is embarassing how bad they are...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Looks like a Grand Am :thumbdwn:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

The worst feature, IMO, is the lower front fascia. It looks like something some kid would slap on to an Accord.

Kind of like this one...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> The worst feature, IMO, is the lower front fascia. It looks like something some kid would slap on to an Accord.
> 
> Kind of like this one...


The lower front fascia isn't significantly different from what's on the current M3 and M5, just shaped slightly different to conform to some of the lines on the E60 design cues.

And the comment about it looking like a Grand Am...Pontiac makes some handsome cars. They just drive like sh*t. If it looks like a Grand Am but drives like a Porsche 911 Turbo, I could care less.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

It's a good thing I can't afford one anyway. Don't like it one bit.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

I think this car would look decent without the pointy headlights and taillights. I feel like repeating everyone here but I really think the brake caliper looks laughable.


----------



## Powertrip (Jul 21, 2003)

The HACK said:


> They need to support the aftermarket vendors like Brembo and Stoptech.


Possibly they _are_ supporting the aftermarket guys by supplying such crappy brakes with their cars, it's just not directly. 

And StopTech, as great as their systems are, probably wouldn't be able to keep up with BMW out of their current 3000 sq. ft. building, although I'd like to see them try.

-Chris


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Nissan is offering Brembos, Mitsubishi is offering Brembos, even Porsche uses Brembo (then paints "PORSCHE" on the caliper)... It can't cost that much more to go with a four-piston caliper. It just can't.

To spread the development costs, just put the identical brake on the E46 M3 (it can use 'em), E60 M5, and 760iL. 

Have you seen the brakes on the Mercedes S55 and E55?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Emission said:


> Nissan is offering Brembos, Mitsubishi is offering Brembos, even Porsche uses Brembo (then paints "PORSCHE" on the caliper)... It can't cost that much more to go with a four-piston caliper. It just can't.
> 
> To spread the development costs, just put the identical brake on the E46 M3 (it can use 'em), E60 M5, and 760iL.
> 
> Have you seen the brakes on the Mercedes S55 and E55?


 Don't forget Volvo. Yes, even Volvo is putting 4 pot Brembos on their new S60R/V0R.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

TD said:


> Don't forget Volvo. Yes, even Volvo is putting 4 pot Brembos on their new S60R/V0R.


Nissan putting them on a Sentra takes the cake


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Emission said:


> Nissan is offering Brembos, Mitsubishi is offering Brembos, even Porsche uses Brembo





TD said:


> Don't forget Volvo. Yes, even Volvo is putting 4 pot Brembos on their new S60R/V0R.


Ahhhh, stop it, guys. 

Oh, don't forget Subaru...


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Let's try this...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> They need to support the aftermarket vendors like Brembo and Stoptech.
> 
> Ever notice every single E46 M3 drivers on .org's very first mod is a big brake kit, regardless of their driving skill?
> 
> Honestly I think these ARE the final M5 brakes. BMW will not likely to go to a multi-pot system for cost reasons, since single pot systems will haul a car down just as fas INITIALLY. :tsk:


Hmm, I once overheard Blaine (CCA Instructor) say that the E46 M3 brakes are great right out of the box. I think he might have said that with some good aftermarket pads, that's all you'd really need.

Now, I'm certainly no one to argue with him in these issues so I won't comment any further.

As for the pic of the new M5 brakes, I assume those are just the rears... and for a rear system to have floating calipers... quite impressive. As for the fronts, they might go with a 2 pot caliper with floaties too but that's just speculation on my part.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I think it's gonna be awesome, the headlights are the only downside but it will perform awesome, and I really like the wheels. I'm guessing they wont be black


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

<sigh>

Almost as Ugly as the 6-series.

Anyone know who is in charge of Mr. Bangle ?????

:spank:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Just for fun...


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

What a waste....putting such a powerhouse engine in such a PUG UGLY car  :bawling:


----------



## drd_330i (Jul 14, 2003)

Jetfire said:


> I can already see my wallet burning in effigy.


I can just see your little monster's








wallet burning for want of an M5! :rofl:


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Emission said:


> Nice floating rotors... crappy single-piston calipers.
> 
> Why BMW? WHY WHY WHY????


It looks like it might be a close-up of the rear wheel, in which case the small caliper is understandable...but BMW does have a problem with not putting decent brakes on their M-cars! :thumbdwn:


----------

